# First Real Raw Feeding



## KimStephanie (Apr 28, 2011)

Okay, so I'd like to give Tucker a chicken leg or wing (raw with bones) as a treat. Do I just put it in his bowl and let him go at it??? Are the bones okay? He inhales his food and I'm so afraid he'll get a bone stuck in his throat  Is this a real possibility? If so, maybe I should feed him a raw piece of chicken w/o the bones???

~KimStephanie, formerly Tucker's Mom (had technical problems so had to create a new account)


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I think the biggest fear when you start out is feeding bones - I know it sure was for me. My smaller dog eats like a buzzsaw, plus only has four teeth. I can't even begin the list the horrible things I thought would happen.

I think you just have to bite the bullet, prepare to freak out for a little while, and give them that bone! 

I tried a chicken neck on her (she swallowed it whole but nothing bad happened) so I gave her a chicken leg, which she did great on with four teeth. 

I am now giving her the 1/2 chicken back that comes with leg quarters, because it's easier for her to gnaw. 

For her, I put her in her bed to eat because she can't really get leverage in a bowl and she will try to stand up to the eat the bone. I just put a blanket on the bed, and then throw the blanket in the washer afterward. 

Good luck, Tucker will love you for it!


----------



## Kofismom (Sep 14, 2010)

The first raw I gave Kofi was a chicken neck. I put it in her bowl, and when she took it to the rug, I hurriedly tried to spread a blanket for her to take it on. She thought I was going to take it away, so down it went....maybe one chomp. HORRORS!
Of course, no harm was done. 
I would hold onto the pieces as long as I could at first, and tried to teach her how to chew the bone. Also, I fed the small pieces partially frozen so she had to work on the abit.
She has always been a gulper, but after nine months she has it down, and seems to enjoy a few chews before it goes down.
Chicken backs were my first real meal. At first I broke up the bone some with a cleaver and gave it to her on a blanket. Now I just give it to her.
Chicken feet are a great treat also.
Good feeding to you!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Kofismom said:


> Chicken feet are a great treat also.


How do you do a chicken feet for a small dog? For my big dog I have to smash it up with a hammer and then cut it up or he just carries it around hanging out of his mouth. Which is kind of gross looking.

I guess I should have done more of what you did! When I tried to hold it, she thought I was taking it away from her.


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

Are you thinking of feeding raw on occasion or is this just for a "treat"? 

The bones are fine for them, that was my biggest hurdle to jump over when we started too. But...once you watch them eat a few times (and that they CAN digest bones just fine!) it is pretty cool to witness and that fear goes away. 

How big is tucker? Would you feel comfortable holding onto something while he ate? Since you said he is a gulper...I'd personally like to see something a little bigger so he can't swallow it whole. Now keep in mind if this does happen, its not something to freak out about. I think a lot of us here have had dogs that have swallowed something whole. The stomach does a fine job of making it passable. Maybe you could try a turkey neck or something and take away the portion you don't want to feed for another time....turkey necks are nice & big and provide a good amount of bone. Or a chicken back and feed the other half or so another time?


----------



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

Tucker's mom, Louis kinda inhaled his kibble too, but the first time I handed a chicken wing, he honestly had NO idea what the heck to do with it. You might be surprised...good luck with the bowl thing, he will most likely take it out and drag it around until he figures out how to go about it! Louis used to spend 30-45 minutes meticulously tearing the skin and then meat off the chicken wing until he had mostly bone left. Then during the last 10-15 minute stretch was when he would actually start crunching it. Nowadays he crunches the whole wing up in less than 2 minutes. You just never know how your dog will handle it until you try. If you are worried about him not chewing enough, you could give it to him partially frozen so he has to take time to chew. If something gets stuck in his throat, or doesn't go down the right way, he may bring it back up and eat it again. If so, don't be alarmed...it's all normal :smile:



xellil said:


> How do you do a chicken feet for a small dog? For my big dog I have to smash it up with a hammer and then cut it up or he just carries it around hanging out of his mouth. Which is kind of gross looking.
> 
> I guess I should have done more of what you did! When I tried to hold it, she thought I was taking it away from her.


Louis eating chicken feet :wink: 
I just hand it to him and let him do his thing!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

schtuffy said:


> Louis eating chicken feet :wink:
> I just hand it to him and let him do his thing!


Man, that's cool. I'm beginning to realize Rebel is a weenie. He won't chew a foot. I thought maybe the bones were too hard - I should show him Louis so he will be embarrassed.


----------



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

Haha, maybe he just doesn't know what the heck to do with it yet. I'm sure he will figure it out eventually :biggrin:


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Since Tucker is a gulper I would for sure give him something that is bigger than his mouth. I'm not sure if a chicken drumstick would be an okay size, what about a chicken thigh? A chicken back would be good too. You could also try a turkey neck like Kelley said.


----------



## Spoo&two (Feb 15, 2011)

xellil said:


> Man, that's cool. I'm beginning to realize Rebel is a weenie. He won't chew a foot. I thought maybe the bones were too hard - I should show him Louis so he will be embarrassed.


 Raw since 1/1/2011
My spoo swallows chicken feet and poultry necks whole(funny-he'll chew up a wing) - scares the heck out of me...but they do digest the bones. I cut the toe nails off the feet now...just because they are so pointed - makes me a little easier. Our two jrts will spend a good bit of time working a foot - sometimes will chew it up...sometimes will turn them over to Walt(the Spo)...For new raw feeders... yes...bones were/are scary but they do get digested. You will get used to it. Lynn


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Spoo&two said:


> Raw since 1/1/2011
> My spoo swallows chicken feet and poultry necks whole(funny-he'll chew up a wing) - scares the heck out of me...but they do digest the bones. I cut the toe nails off the feet now...just because they are so pointed - makes me a little easier. Our two jrts will spend a good bit of time working a foot - sometimes will chew it up...sometimes will turn them over to Walt(the Spo)...For new raw feeders... yes...bones were/are scary but they do get digested. You will get used to it. Lynn


I am finding my 110 pound dog is a very dainty eater - it takes him a couple of minutes to chew up a chicken neck, and yesterday I gave him his first turkey neck and it took him about 20 minutes. He ate the first foot I gave him, but won't even attempt them now.

So I get a big hammer, and pound it for about 5 minutes. Then cut it up into pieces. Then he'll eat it.

I guess I don't have to worry about him getting choked, though - he eats as slow as Christmas.

And yes, bones are scary!! I am getting almost ok with it though, it seems everything goes in and comes out just fine, no matter what they eat. My smaller dog has eaten things I would never have believed wouldn't kill her and she just keeps looking for more.


----------



## 3Musketeers (Nov 4, 2010)

xellil said:


> How do you do a chicken feet for a small dog?


Grab foot out of the container. Hand to dog. LOL
I'm serious, just let them figure it out.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

3Musketeers said:


> Grab foot out of the container. Hand to dog. LOL
> I'm serious, just let them figure it out.


I defintely set myself up for that one! :tongue:


----------



## Kofismom (Sep 14, 2010)

[QUOTW]How do you do a chicken feet for a small dog? For my big dog I have to smash it up with a hammer and then cut it up or he just carries it around hanging out of his mouth. Which is kind of gross looking.[/QUOTE]
Kofi has never had a problem with chicken feet. She loves them and eats them quickly.
I also give a couple a day to my grandsons dainty little "we don't know her origin" dog. She chews them in a brief time also.
It did take some to my other grandsons American Bulldog pup, he licked it for about 30 minutes, and it took him about an hour to figure out what it was. The next time was quicker, and the next even quicker and so on.
Maybe your guy just hasn't figured it out yet.
It does sorta gross out my kids when they see me feed those ugly little things, as it did me in the beginning. Guess it's all in what we're use too.


----------



## nupe (Apr 26, 2011)

He will be just fine...but whart i did first time ...was hold the bone while he crunches it down.


----------



## Lisa_j (Apr 7, 2011)

I honestly find boneless meat more scary here. Yesterday I fed my blind diabetic yorkie a portion of venision that I thought he would have to work at for some time. I think because he is blind, he eats quickly, so no other dog can get his food (they ARE in another room). He choked and I turned him upside down, swiftly took him back and forth several times upside down prior to beating on him. The piece did finially dislodge and I was shocked to seethat he worked it into the the shape of, well, his esophsgus!!!! This is the 2nd time this has happened with one of my dogs and both times it has been with boneless meat. Both times I thought the meat I had given them was large enough that they would really have to work at it, I was wrong!!!!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Lisa_j said:


> I honestly find boneless meat more scary here. Yesterday I fed my blind diabetic yorkie a portion of venision that I thought he would have to work at for some time. I think because he is blind, he eats quickly, so no other dog can get his food (they ARE in another room). He choked and I turned him upside down, swiftly took him back and forth several times upside down prior to beating on him. The piece did finially dislodge and I was shocked to seethat he worked it into the the shape of, well, his esophsgus!!!! This is the 2nd time this has happened with one of my dogs and both times it has been with boneless meat. Both times I thought the meat I had given them was large enough that they would really have to work at it, I was wrong!!!!


OMG - I am so, so glad he is ok, thanks to your quick thinking. Poor guy!

I do cut up the boneless chicken I feed Snorkels into little tiny pieces, because she goes after food like a vacuum cleaner. Literally about 4 seconds from the plate hitting the floor to disappearance of food.

I think you bring up a VERY good point about bones, and another reason to include them whole.

Edited to add: just in case that happens to Snorkels, how did you turn him upside down? just grab him by the back legs?


----------



## Lisa_j (Apr 7, 2011)

Well, yes. By both the back legs and body. I knew he was in trouble and just kind of did it! It may have not been the right way but it worked for us. I also smacked him in the side a few times. I am embarassed to say, I am a nurse. I need to learn the dog heimlich.........and there is such a thing.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Lisa_j said:


> Well, yes. By both the back legs and body. I knew he was in trouble and just kind of did it! It may have not been the right way but it worked for us. I also smacked him in the side a few times. I am embarassed to say, I am a nurse. I need to learn the dog heimlich.........and there is such a thing.


Oh, me too - thanks. Whatever you did was obviously right, because it worked.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

when a dog first starts eating raw, they most likely have gingivitis from eating kibble that has all the sugar and irritants to gums....and the teeth can be weak and loose....

the mouth and jaw muscles are not strong either, because how how much effort does it take to inhale kibble.....

part of the transition involves the strengthening of these bones and muscles and teeth.....helping them by hammering more than a few times doesn't help them learn to eat real food....especially boneless....nice big pieces of tough meat.....or pork butt.....it's a challenge for them and that is what you want. 

believe me they will figure it out even the gulpers....they tend to swallow things whole...and they will hork it up and eat it again....in time....sometimes a week, a month, a year, they learn to slow down even a litle.....my pug, a year later, with his wide mouth and narrow trachea, still thinks he can eat a pork rib without crunching...

give it time......and try to stand back and let them learn ...try to be calm so they don't pick up on your tension.....read a book or drink a shot of tequila.....: )


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

xellil said:


> Man, that's cool. I'm beginning to realize Rebel is a weenie. He won't chew a foot. I thought maybe the bones were too hard - I should show him Louis so he will be embarrassed.


It probably just feels weird to him...he'll get it with time


----------



## KimStephanie (Apr 28, 2011)

Okay, so I just spent about 1/2 hour writing about my experience tonight, hit a wrong button and it all disappeared....grrrrrrrrr

Tonight I fed Tucker a raw chicken leg. As some of you suggested, I held onto it when I first presented it to him. He was so cute...at first he just licked it - he wasn't sure what to do! I tore on a little piece and then he got the idea and started pulling the meat off the bone. When he got down to the bone, he started pulling on it so I let go and he took it to a throw carpet in the kitchen and started knawing on the bone! He chewed everything really well - I watched him the entire time. I was so proud of my little guy! 

I think someone asked if I want to feed all raw or just sometimes. Right now I don't want to go all raw; I'm taking it slow. But I've learned enough to know I will never feed him dry kibble again. Right now I'm feeding him The Honest Kitchen dehydrated, raw food and one Stella & Chewy's medallion with each meal (twice a day). It's working out well right now. I'm really encouraged by how well he did with the raw leg, and would like to give him pieces of raw a few times a week for now.

Thank you all for your encouragement and advice!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

KimStephanie said:


> When he got down to the bone, he started pulling on it so I let go and he took it to a throw carpet in the kitchen and started knawing on the bone! He chewed everything really well - I watched him the entire time. I was so proud of my little guy!


just goes to show that when we humans overthink all this stuff, the dogs know exactly how to figure it out!

So glad you did it - I know he enjoyed it, and maybe one day you will take the plunge 100%!


----------



## nupe (Apr 26, 2011)

KimStephanie said:


> Okay, so I just spent about 1/2 hour writing about my experience tonight, hit a wrong button and it all disappeared....grrrrrrrrr
> 
> Tonight I fed Tucker a raw chicken leg. As some of you suggested, I held onto it when I first presented it to him. He was so cute...at first he just licked it - he wasn't sure what to do! I tore on a little piece and then he got the idea and started pulling the meat off the bone. When he got down to the bone, he started pulling on it so I let go and he took it to a throw carpet in the kitchen and started knawing on the bone! He chewed everything really well - I watched him the entire time. I was so proud of my little guy!
> 
> ...



Thats it, move at a pace you and your dog are comfortable with...you have to crawl before you walk then eventually run!!!


----------



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

What you are doing sounds perfectly fine! It's already better than kibble by far. I will warn you that feeding RMBs get addicting though! I started out feeding chicken wings with Orijen, saying how I wasn't ready to go 100%, but after a few months I was wondering why the heck I didn't go full raw sooner :tongue: I definitely believe in taking your time and doing what is comfortable for you. We all probably had the same worries as you somewhere along the line, but as xellil said...they really just figure it out on their own, like they were made for this diet! And isn't it super cute when they just know to take the piece of meat over to a crate pad or towel without you telling them? :smile:


----------



## TuckersMom (Apr 27, 2011)

Last night I fed Tucker his second raw chicken leg. When he was nearly done eating the bone, it seemed to fragment into some sharp, small pieces. They were scary looking and if he ate them, they look like they could have caused him harm  I thought raw bones weren't supposed to do that. Now I'm confused  Any thoughts?


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

If raw bones caused harm we would have 7 dead dogs in our house right now. Relax, it's what their bodies are designed for...


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

TuckersMom said:


> Last night I fed Tucker his second raw chicken leg. When he was nearly done eating the bone, it seemed to fragment into some sharp, small pieces. They were scary looking and if he ate them, they look like they could have caused him harm  I thought raw bones weren't supposed to do that. Now I'm confused  Any thoughts?


Alot of things look like they COULD cause harm but they honestly as Jon said are designed for it, mother nature built them with strong mouths, throats, and stomach acids to break down the bones before they make it to the digestive tract. If you think about it as well we eat things that are pretty sharp, i've eaten tortilla chips that have scratched my throat going down and didn't even think twice about it, just think of the bones as chips for dogs


----------



## TuckersMom (Apr 27, 2011)

jdatwood said:


> If raw bones caused harm we would have 7 dead dogs in our house right now. Relax, it's what their bodies are designed for...


Okay, thanks


----------



## TuckersMom (Apr 27, 2011)

Tobi said:


> Alot of things look like they COULD cause harm but they honestly as Jon said are designed for it, mother nature built them with strong mouths, throats, and stomach acids to break down the bones before they make it to the digestive tract. If you think about it as well we eat things that are pretty sharp, i've eaten tortilla chips that have scratched my throat going down and didn't even think twice about it, just think of the bones as chips for dogs


:smile: I'll try and do that re the chips :smile: So it's not unusual for a bone to break up like that? That is normal?


----------

